# Saggy Boobs!!!



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

So what makes them happen and why wont they go lol..... i know it from having a litter but how come some bitches seem to have really saggy boobs and can you make them go away?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

i have no idea but the title of this thread made me laugh so much


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

whaleomelette said:


> i have no idea but the title of this thread made me laugh so much


thought it might bring a smile to someones face lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

whaleomelette said:


> i have no idea but the title of this thread made me laugh so much


made me chuckle to :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Being bred over and over again a lot of the ex-puppy mill dogs have them and poor diet as well


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

happens to us all!!  (not the overbred, the gravity thingy)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Unbred bitches can get them through phantoms. In a lot of cases it is possible to tighten up the muscles again through swimming, but naturally some of the more exaggerated breeds can't swim which is why they appear to have a heavy undercarriage.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> happens to us all!!  (not the overbred, the gravity thingy)
> 
> :lol::lol:


Hahahaha:lol::lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I volunteer at a rescue centre and there used to be a wee staffie bitch with the saggyest boobs ever. She got rehomed to an amazing family and they come to visit the centre a couple of months later and I swear I didnt know who this dog was because she looked soo diffrent and no saggy boobs. The guy that took her said that all they do all day everyday is walk and run. 

So maybe exercise is the key.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

some bitches can get them from season, some from phantoms and some from being bred!

You do not have to have bred a dog over and over for them to have saggy boobs!

some females clear up quickly and easily and others take time and not always clear up perfectly!

not alot you can do about it i wouldnt have thought!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Forgot to say that I have a dog with saggy boobs and she hasnt been bred before but she has had a phantom.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

so exercise can sort it out then


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She will not want to keep her saggy boobs she will never forgive me lol, lots of country walks when she can


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

loads of post partum exercise and massages, my big mama is in perfect form (though her teats are still big)

i guess the secret, if you can call it that, is to start train and put her on a good diet to loose the baby weight gently an build the muscles back to a nice tone...free running and loads of massages!
if you can have her swimming that i suppose would help a lot 

i have no direct experience with humans but talking to my friends who have had babies and gone back to be "fit birds" they all said that gentle building up exercises, aerobic, pilates (whatever that is) and swimming does the trick!



best
D


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Unbred bitches can get them through phantoms. In a lot of cases it is possible to tighten up the muscles again through swimming, but naturally some of the more exaggerated breeds can't swim which is why they appear to have a heavy undercarriage.


Bella has sagy boobs from her pahntom pregnancy


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tut, I read this thread coz I thought it might be able to help me with mine!!!lol :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

deb53 said:


> happens to us all!!  (not the overbred, the gravity thingy)
> 
> :lol::lol:


I have 4 kids...it DOES happen pmsl :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I have 4 kids...it DOES happen pmsl :lol::lol::lol:


I have no kids & it still happened to me! :scared:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> I have no kids & it still happened to me! :scared:


Then it sounds like it's qute normal  and everyone else is the ones who are dfferent....I'll stick to that one....makes me feel so much beter hehe:lol:


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Matilda has saggy boobs, she's never been bred only had 2 seasons and never had a phantom pregnancy. Lol 
She sometimes looks fat because of the extra hanging skin..


----------

